# [OT] Alturo Root-Server + Gentoo

## Ragin

Servus,

ich hab schon hier und da im Forum gelesen, dass einige Alturo Root-Server haben und dort Gentoo installierten.

Dazu hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen  :Smile: .

Kann man das Confixx irgendwie übernehmen? Oder hat man die Keys irgendwo, so dass man das Confixx von der offiziellen Seite runterladen und die vorhanden Keys verwenden kann?

Wie schauts Performancetechnisch aus? Sind die gut oder gibt es teilweise Probleme?

----------

## Deever

Gegenfrage: Wer braucht Confixxx?

Gruß && SCNR,

/dev

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ich hab nen Rootie bei Alturo und bin hochzufrieden.

Ich hab Gentoo aber einfach draufgehauen und mir nicht die Mühe gemacht, Confixx unter Gentoo zum Laufen zu kriegen. Confixx würde ich eh nicht benutzen, ist zu Klickibunti, "windows-like" und greift mit vielen Scripts, Cronjobs usw. sehr tief ins System ein, z.B. kannst du angeblich keine Shell-Benutzer mehr ohne Confixx anlegen.

ChrisM

----------

## moe

Bei vielen Rootserver-Anbietern steht in den FAQs dass es nicht geht, musst mal bei Alturo schauen oder nachfragen, antworten tun die eigentlich recht fix. (Nein habe keinen Sever dort, nur mal nach mehreren IPs gefragt was sie leider verneint haben)

Confixx ist aber wirklich mehr eine Hürde als Nutzen, gerade wenn man Gentoo benutzt was ja den Grundsatz hat man richtets sich so ein wie man es haben möchte. Wenn du Confixx willst musst du es so einrichten wie er es haben will (Versionen, welches Programm wofür, etc..)

HTH Maurice

----------

## Ragin

Ich persönlich finde Confixx sehr gut für Endkunden, da es recht komfortabel ist und alles mitbringt, was die so brauchen.

Ich persönlich brauche Confixx nur um Mails zu lesen, aber darauf, meinen Kunden nun wieder nen neues Interface zu erklären habe ich keine Lust. Daher wäre mir das wichtig, dass das läuft.

Was ich alles brauche, um Confixx zum laufen zu bekommen weiss ich. Momentan läuft es ja auch auf meinem Server.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

als im Alturologin kann ich meine Confixx-Daten nachgucken.

Dort steht die Seriennummer und der Aktivierungskey.

Ob diese Daten aber irgendwie für SuSe zugeschnitten sind, weiß ich nicht, da ich Confixx wie gesagt nicht benutze.

ChrisM

----------

## Ragin

Naja, mal schauen  :Smile: .

Den Server hab ich schonmal bestellt und er wird auch grad eingerichtet. Ich sollte also in 2-3 Tagen einen Bericht/auf Wunsch ein HowTo abliefern können  :Smile: .

Grüße

----------

## martinj

Für Endkunden kann man sich auch selbst ein bisschen was mit PHP basteln, wenn man Postfix mit Virtuellen MailAccounts nimmt. ProFTPd kann auch seine Daten aus einer MySQL-Datenbank beziehen. Dann muss man nur noch eine kleine PHP-Oberfläche basteln, die dann die Inhalte der Datenbank ändert.

Dann weiß man wenigstens genau, was die Oberfläche macht, im Gegensatz zu Confixx, Visas und Co.

Ein Howto für Postfix gibts hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml

Zu ProFTPd gibts was bei google.

Leider gibts für den Apache2 kein mod_mysql mehr, aber da kann man sich helfen mit mod_vhost_aliases.

Für Fragen dazu einfach nochmal melden. Hab grad so nen MySQL-basiertes System auf nem Strato-Server aufgesetzt.

----------

## Ragin

Ein solches System zu programmieren ist auch nicht das Problem (außer meine arg knappe Zeit).

Das Problem ist nur, dass ich Kunden habe, bei denen ich teilweise schon froh bin, wenn die sich nicht melden und sagen, die Seite geht nicht, obwohl sie nichtmal im Internet sind (tatsächlich schon vorgekommen). Und erst vor kurzem habe ich von einer selbstgebastelten (übernommen von einem anderen) Lösung auf Confixx umgestellt, weil es mir irgendwann zu stressig war ständig kleine Bugs und "Bei anderen kann ich xy auch machen"-Sachen zu schreiben.

Die Leute kommen mit Confixx gut klar, es schaut gut aus und erfüllt seinen Zweck. Drum werde ich in Absehbarer Zeit auch nicht umsteigen. Es erspart einfach einige Probleme  :Smile: .

----------

## borlander

Wenn ihr eine Connfix alternative braucht: http://www.vhcs.net/

ein opensource Confixx Clone. In der neuen Beta ist es generell möglich auch Confixx user zu übernehmen (script müste man selber schreiben)

----------

## Taucha

Hallo.

Ich versuche seit 2 Tagen nen Gentoo auf einem Alturo root server zu installieren.

Das ist absolut nicht meine 1. Gentooinstallation, die ich auf einem Server vornehme,

aber ... ich bin schier nur am verrecken dabei.

Ich arbeite strickt nach der dt. Anleitung. 

Was mich zum Beispiel gewundert hat, ist dass die IP über nen dhcp geholt wird, obwohl ich ne

fixe IP hab. 

Vom Kernel her hab ich mal die gentoo-sources genommen und auch mit genkernel mal einen 

erstellt.

Als bootloader setz ich grub ein, und hab mich dabei auch an die Zeilen in der Gentooanleitung gehalten.

Wenn ich die Platte mit fdisk /dev/hda anschaue, wie sie von Alturo mit Suse ausgegeben wird, finde ich zum

Beispiel keine Partition, die das Bootflag an hat. (*grübel*)

Nach dem boot des (vermeintlichen) gentoo's erreiche ich den host nich. Weder wenn ich ne statische IP eintrage, noch wenn ich das über den DHCP machen lassen.

Wenn ich dannach in den Rescuemode fahre, habe ich nicht einmal ne boot.log (nach gemountetem gentoo) unter /mnt/gentoo/var/log/ . Das scheint mir ein indiz dafür zu sein, dass der nicht mal richtig bootet (was für eine Feststellung wa  :Wink:  )

*help*

Thx.

----------

## borlander

 *Quote:*   

> Was mich zum Beispiel gewundert hat, ist dass die IP über nen dhcp geholt wird, obwohl ich ne
> 
> fixe IP hab. 

 

Du solltest die Einstellugen deines alten Beriebsystem übernehmen. Aber die IP wird ganz bestimmt fest sein. Stelle die IP in /etc/conf.d/net.eth0 ein und den namesserver in der /etc/resolv.conf (kopiere am besten vom altem system)

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich die Platte mit fdisk /dev/hda anschaue, wie sie von Alturo mit Suse ausgegeben wird, finde ich zum
> 
> Beispiel keine Partition, die das Bootflag an hat. (*grübel*) 

 

Die Bootflag brauchen nur dumme Systeme. Ich habe auf keinem meiner Systeme eine Boodflag gesetzt

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich dannach in den Rescuemode fahre, habe ich nicht einmal ne boot.log (nach gemountetem gentoo) unter /mnt/gentoo/var/log/ . Das scheint mir ein indiz dafür zu sein, dass der nicht mal richtig bootet (was für eine Feststellung wa Wink ) 

 

Du wirst ein problem mit dem Kernel oder dem Bootloader haben.

1. ist der Grub im MBR ??

2. sind die Pfadangaben richtig (noch mal sehr genau nachschauen)

3. Wird der IDE Controler geladen?

Ich setzt gerade unter einem SuSE im laufenden Betrieb ein Debian auf. Eigentlich ist die Installation genau die selbe. Man baut das System im chroot auf und dann muss man die Kernel und den Grub installieren. Da man aber nicht auf dem Bildschirm schauen kann was für ein Fehler enstanden ist, muss man sich eben sehr sicher sein was man tut - oder einfach viel probieren.

----------

## Ragin

Du musst DHCP bei Alturo einsetzen. Das hat aber auch nix mit einer festen IP zu tun, sondern eher etwas damit, dass man so Kontrolle darüber hat, dass auch nur der Rechner, der die IP haben darf auch nur diese bekommt. Alle anderen (besonders die fest eingetragenen) werden einfach ignoriert. Wie genau das im Hintergrund funktioniert kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber fest eintragen tut definitiv nicht (was auch gut ist um IP-Konflikte zu vermeiden).

Überprüfe auch mal deine Geräte. Hast du wirklich die richtigen Chipsätze usw.?

(cat /proc/pci)

Läuft sshd auch? Kannst du den Server anpingen?

----------

## Taucha

Hey.

Also ich hatte IP mal fest eingestellt und mal auf DHCP. Hat beides nichts gebracht.

Die resolv.conf kopiere ich am Anfang gleich mit um.

Ok das mit dem Bootflag war mir. Nice2know.

Um den Sachen mit dem Kernel entgegenzuwirken hatte ich halt den Genkernel mal installiert. So wie ich das 

verstanden habe, läd der doch dann fast alle Möglichen Unterstützungen rein oder?

Naja und mit dem Bootloader, 

emerge grub, grub.conf einrichten (einmal nach Gentooanleitung, beim 2. mal die Grub.conf von dem installierten Susesystem genommen, angepasst und gespeichert)

Und dann natürlich grub im MBR insten lassen.

Aber ...  :Rolling Eyes:   nüscht....

Ich glaub ich stoss den Rootie da ab und schau mich andersweitig um.

----------

## dertobi123

1. Kernel selberbauen!

2. Statische IP Konfiguration scheint mit dem aktuellen Gentoo Baselayout schwierig, Konfiguration via DHCP funktioniert aber einwandfrei.

3. Kernel selberbauen!

----------

## firefly

wiso sollten statische IP´s mit dem aktuellen baselayout schwierig sein ??

ich hab bei mir keine probleme mit statischen IP´s

gruß

firefly

----------

## Taucha

Kernel habsch auch schon dutzende Male gebastelt.

Sogar von nem Kumpel mal basteln lassen :/

Aber ... was soll ich sagen  :Wink: 

Geht nüscht. Ich vermute dass da beim Booten was gegen den Baum läuft.

Eine Möglichkeit ist noch, zu testen was passiert wenn ich mal LILO nehm anstelle vom Grub.

----------

## Tobiking

 *Taucha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eine Möglichkeit ist noch, zu testen was passiert wenn ich mal LILO nehm anstelle vom Grub.

 

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem das ich den Server nicht mehr erreichen konnte. Problem war das grub einfach die sata platte nicht erkannt hat. Kann sein das ich etwas falsch gemacht habe da ich Grub genau so eingerichtet habe wie es mit einer ide platte gemacht worden wäre aber bei lilo hat die Methode nach einer ide anleitung gefunzt.

Da man wenig Ausgaben bekommt bevor der Server bootet ist es das beste einfach mal lilo auszuprobieren.

----------

## Taucha

Auch der LILO hat nichts gebracht.

Ich dächte ja, dass der Genkernel auch die Unterstützung für SATA mit bei hätte.

Das wäre auch noch eine Option, die man sich noch mal anschauen sollte.

morgen dann ...

----------

## dertobi123

Seit wann haben die Kisten bei Alturo S-ATA?

----------

## Taucha

```

rescue:~# cat /proc/pci

PCI devices found:

  Bus  0, device   0, function  0:

    Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8601 [Apollo ProMedia] (rev 5).

      Master Capable.  Latency=8.

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe0000000 [0xe3ffffff].

  Bus  0, device   1, function  0:

    PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8601 [Apollo ProMedia AGP] (rev 0).

      Master Capable.  No bursts.  Min Gnt=12.

  Bus  0, device   7, function  0:

    ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 64).

  Bus  0, device   7, function  1:

    IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PI

PC Bus Master IDE (rev 6).

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.

      I/O at 0xe000 [0xe00f].

  Bus  0, device   7, function  4:

    Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 64).

      IRQ 9.

  Bus  0, device  13, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (

rev 16).

      IRQ 15.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=32.Max Lat=64.

      I/O at 0xec00 [0xecff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe7000000 [0xe70000ff].

  Bus  1, device   0, function  0:

    VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/i1 (rev 106).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe5800000 [0xe5ffffff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe6000000 [0xe601ffff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe5000000 [0xe57fffff].

```

Tja so sieht das aus, was in der Kiste Steckt. Das war jetzt aus dem Rescue System heraus.

Sollte ja auch reichen, oder?

----------

## dertobi123

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8601 [Apollo ProMedia] (rev 05)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8601 [Apollo ProMedia AGP]

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:07.4 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 40)

0000:00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/i1 (rev 6a)
```

Ich weiss was in den Kisten steckt  :Razz:  Von S-ATA keine Spur. Bau doch einfach mal einen Kernel für die Hardware die wirklich in der Kiste steckt.

Das ist problemlose Hardware, die Konfiguration und Installation der Kisten würde ich trotz "Blindflug" biem Booten als sehr simpel bezeichnen wollen.

----------

## Taucha

 :Smile: 

Hab ja beim Kernel schon die Sachen eingebracht, die drin sind.

Nen Kumpel hat sich da auch schon dran versucht.

Nu is der nächste am Zug  :Laughing: 

----------

## xchylde

 *Quote:*   

> Nu is der nächste am Zug

 

Und der hats geschafft. Meine Vermutung hat sich wohl bestätigt:

Ich nehm mal an, dass im Kernel ne unpassende Architektur ausgewählt wurde (Alturo setzt ja Celerons ein, und die haben unterschiedliche Kerne). Habe nen Kernel mit allem möglichen Firlefanz gebaut auf 386er-Architektur - nicht optimal, aber geht, jetzt kannst du ja lustig die Architekturen ausprobieren und meinen funktionierenden Kernel als Fallback nehmen.  :Razz: 

----------

## Ragin

Ich habe als Prozessor-Familie Pentium III / Celeron (Coppermine) eingestellt.

Wobei Genkernel den Kernel so bauen sollte, dass alles funktioniert.

Ich verwende die development-sources (neuerdings wieder vanilla), also 2.6er Reihe.

Gib außerdem nochmal die Ausgabe von grub root und grub setup aus. Vielleicht hast du da nur was verdreht.

Evtl. eine eigene Boot-Partition erstellt und vergessen diese zu mounten (wodurch dann alles auf die / Platte geschrieben werden würde)?

----------

## el*Loco

Also ich hatte (bis auf einen kurzzeitig defekten Switchport) keine Probleme mit Gentoo auf meinem Alturoserver. Im Gegensatz zu drei Arbeitskollegen, die die Standardhardware bekommen haben (Celeron 1200 mit 256MB RAM) ist in meiner Kiste ein PIII 1266 mit 512MB RAM  :Smile: 

Kernel und grub waren überhaupt kein Problem, ich verwende den Standard 2.6er Kernel und kann gerne meine .config posten/mailen wenn Interesse besteht. Wie oben schon erwähnt ist da aber wirklich absolute Standardhardware in den Kisten drin - Kernel selbst bauen ist angesagt, das Modul-Monster mit genkernel muss nicht sein.

----------

